# probleme mit wineX

## cArN4g3

hi leute,

wie in einem anderen thread schon angedeutet, bin ich wine/x noob und moechte mich nun damit befassen. leider konnte ich das winex und winex-cvs nicht erfolgreich emergen ?!?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

mfg carn

ps: die fehlermeldung reiche ich noch nach, ist bei beiden etwa gleich, und hat irgendwas mit dlls zu tun, ka, bin ja noob :-/

so hier ist die fehlermeldung:

```

make[2]: *** [caps.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/winex-cvs-2.2.1/work/wine/dlls/d3dgl'

make[1]: *** [d3dgl/libd3dgl.so] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/winex-cvs-2.2.1/work/wine/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/winex-cvs-2.2.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 73, Exitcode 2

!!! make depend all failed

```

----------

## MadEagle

Das ist viel zu wenig Fehlermeldung, Du solltest mindestens doppelt so viele Zeilen vom Ende des emerge posten, sonst kann man nichts erkennen.

MadEagle

----------

## cArN4g3

k, sry, hab net so viel erfahrung mit fehlern beim emergen, zu zeiten von gentoo 1.2 hat ich viele, aber die konnten damals net geloesst werden, also hab ichs damals gelassn. seit versionssprung auf 1.4xx hat ich keine emerge probs mehr.. 

mfg carn

fehlermeldung produzieren dauert ein wenig, muss erst neu den emerge vorgang ankurbeln.. die editier ich wenn sie "fertig" is, hier rein  :Smile: 

dit:

```

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/winex-cvs-2.2.1/work/wine/dlls/d3d     gl'

gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -g -O2 -Wall -mpreferred-stack-b     oundary=2 -fPIC -D__WINE__  -DNO_DEBUG_MSGS -DNO_TRACE_MSGS -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/     X11R6/include -o caps.o caps.c

In file included from d3dgl_private.h:5,

                 from caps.c:18:

../../include/wine_gl.h:74: redefinition of `PFNGLACTIVETEXTUREARBPROC'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h:2743: `PFNGLACTIVETEXTUREARBPROC' previously decla     red here

../../include/wine_gl.h:75: redefinition of `PFNGLCLIENTACTIVETEXTUREARBPROC'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h:2744: `PFNGLCLIENTACTIVETEXTUREARBPROC' previously      declared here

../../include/wine_gl.h:76: redefinition of `PFNGLMULTITEXCOORD2FARBPROC'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h:2755: `PFNGLMULTITEXCOORD2FARBPROC' previously dec     lared here

make[2]: *** [caps.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/winex-cvs-2.2.1/work/wine/dlls/d3dg     l'

make[1]: *** [d3dgl/libd3dgl.so] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/winex-cvs-2.2.1/work/wine/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/winex-cvs-2.2.1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 73, Exitcode 2

!!! make depend all failed

```

----------

## dalu

das bringt auch nicht viel, poste mal die ersten 3 fehler die auftreten

----------

## cArN4g3

hi,

k, das problem hat sich behoben, bzw. habs hinbekommen. auf holarse.net stand beim tutorial fuer wine/x genau die fehlermeldung und was man dagegen tun muss. die mesa-libs muessen installiert sein, und das waren se net. jetzt gings zu emergen  :Smile: 

danke euch trotzdem fuer die versuchte hilfe  :Smile: 

mfg carn

dit:

was ich nur eigenartig finde, ist, dass diese libs net als abhaengigkeit in den ebuilds stehen?!?!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firefly

tja das liegt daher das nicht alle die mesa libs benutzen.

Einige/viele ham bestimmt ne NVIDIA Graka und bei den nvidia treibern sind die libs (welche in ähnlicher Art auch die mesa libs sind halt nur obtimiert) schon dabei.

ALso wäre es "bloed" die mesa libs als abhängigkeit ins ebuild aufzunehmen

gruß

firefly

----------

## Nostra23

und was sagt mir das:

XIO:  fatal IO error 0 (Success) on X server ":0.0"

      after 167 requests (167 known processed) with 0 events remaining

winex-cvs 3

glibc 2.3.2.. downgrading at the moment  :Wink: 

----------

